# Warning. Ridiculously Cute!



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Molly! 

Disclaimer: In nobodies' mind does she replace Isabella. We have such sadness for the loss of Isabella and Isabella's loss of her happy life. not fair! I was into getting him a puppy immediately to ward off depression. He has to take care of the puppy so there is _no time_ for wallowing. The puppy is ridiculously funny.  and he laughs at her constantly. 

Her name is Shea, named for the Mets.

The name Angelica came to me yesterday whenI was crying for Isabella. I think it would be the perfect name for Isabella's daughter. Right now she is one sassy puppy. He is a big Met fan so... ugh whatever. 



But here she is










I warned you   

pr


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She is adorable! And while I love your name, your son's name is a good one right now since the Mets just won the NL East, right?


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> your son's name is a good one right now since the Mets just won the NL East, right?


You're right. It is very fitting being that the Mets are also amazing right now.

pr


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So glad you and your family now have a reason to smile through your tears! My software is behaving badly so I can't see Shea's photo at the moment. But I so like knowing she's there with you to follow in Izzy's paw prints and light up your lives. You are right, a new dog never replaces a beloved one lost. It just continues the puppy love story!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

What a little doll! Don't ever feel like you have to defend your decision to find a puppy right away - we know that you mourn for Isabella, but you can now also use that love and emotion getting to know who this little girly is. And sassy is good - she will give you much to learn about her!
I really like the name Shea!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! She's adorable! A wheaten Cairn right? I loved my Cairns....such funny little dogs! I see lots of laughs in your son's future for sure!


----------



## Lucille (Sep 21, 2015)

She IS ridiculously cute!!! How could anyone get anything done, with the temptation to play with that puppy all day?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

OMG! That face! What a little doll. I know she can't replace Isabella, but given the trauma of that loss, a puppy couldn't come soon enough. Always think of that song from Best in Show, God Loves a Terrier, when I see a Cairn


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I could see Shea's picture in your post earlier today but cannot see it now. Where did it go? She was a cutie. I would be tempted to say "Shea Butter".


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Adorable! Wishing your son much happiness with her.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

What a little doll! And I am soooo glad you have that pup to help you and your son through your loss. Nothing will ever replace Isabella in your hearts but a new pup to love helps the healing begin. Love the name choices, both are great!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

So glad that Shea has come into your life. The phrase "cute as a button" comes to mind, and Shea really is cute as a button. I hope this pup helps ease some of your heartache; I know she will help fill the empty space left by Isabella.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

OMG she is beyond adorable! That little girl is going to be a wonderful distraction from the grief.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

OMG, she is beyond cute! I LOVE her coloring!  Ohhhh, I'm so happy that this sweetheart has come into your son's life during all of the sadness, and the loss. Congratulations to all of you! This little cutie will be exactly what your son needs.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Shea is impossibly cute!!! What a darling little girl! I know you are grieving Isabella, and Shea is bound to help soothe and keep you both super busy, a good thing .


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I think she's perfect! What a great way to celebrate Izzy's happy life and the joy she brought you all. 

Wishing you all the happiness you can stand.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Shea is an amazing, adorable, FEISTY and smart little girl. She never missed a beat in coming home. She never cried for her siblings, she acted as if she owned the place which is something considering that between us, we have 2 spoos and Danielle has 3 cats. She pays no respect to any of them. I am happy that my son has the puppy to love him. She has nothing to do with Isabella in my mind though. They are totally separate. I cry for Isabella every night around the time the accident happened. It kills me because she was such a happy little thing and she was wagging her tail and sashaying along with my son the way she always did, when she was mowed down. I'm so glad she didn't suffer though... to see suffering in her eyes or to have have heard her cry would have been so much worse. Sorry for being morbid. I feel so bad!

pr


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlerunner said:


> Thanks everyone. Shea is an amazing, adorable, FEISTY and smart little girl. She never missed a beat in coming home. She never cried for her siblings, she acted as if she owned the place which is something considering that between us, we have 2 spoos and Danielle has 3 cats. She pays no respect to any of them. I am happy that my son has the puppy to love him. She has nothing to do with Isabella in my mind though. They are totally separate. I cry for Isabella every night around the time the accident happened. It kills me because she was such a happy little thing and she was wagging her tail and sashaying along with my son the way she always did, when she was mowed down. I'm so glad she didn't suffer though... to see suffering in her eyes or to have have heard her cry would have been so much worse. Sorry for being morbid. I feel so bad!
> 
> 
> 
> pr



I understand completely. It was the same with Tangee. You relive every moment over and over again. But now that some time has passed, I can appreciate that her suffering was relatively short - happy and wagging her tail until the moment that we left for the Vet....


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Poodlerunner said:


> Thanks everyone. Shea is an amazing, adorable, FEISTY and smart little girl. She never missed a beat in coming home. She never cried for her siblings, she acted as if she owned the place which is something considering that between us, we have 2 spoos and Danielle has 3 cats. She pays no respect to any of them. I am happy that my son has the puppy to love him. She has nothing to do with Isabella in my mind though. They are totally separate. I cry for Isabella every night around the time the accident happened. It kills me because she was such a happy little thing and she was wagging her tail and sashaying along with my son the way she always did, when she was mowed down. I'm so glad she didn't suffer though... to see suffering in her eyes or to have have heard her cry would have been so much worse. Sorry for being morbid. I feel so bad!
> 
> pr


I totally understand. In all of the years I have owned Poodles, the two unexpected deaths were the worst for me. 1978, my first Poodle, Tinker, died right in front of me. He waited until I came home and as soon as I walked into the house, he came to greet me, let out a yelp, and died right there. He was 16 months old. I was 25 yrs old, and he was my very first dog. The vet said that he must have had some kind of heart defect. I absolutely was a total wreck, and my husband was worried that I was going to have a nervous break down. So 3 days later, we went and got Chipper. No way was Chipper replacing Tinker, but I was so beside myself with grief that I had to do something. It turned out that having Chipper helped heal my heart.

The other unexpected death was Rusty in 1985. He was killed in the street when my husband and I were away for the weekend. We had make arrangements for our adult neighbors to come in and let the dogs out to potty in our fenced backyard. But instead of an adult, the daughter came in with her friend and let the dogs outside. We had Chipper, Rusty, and Trixie at the time. Chipper and Trixie came back inside, but Rusty was so scared because he didn't know the teenagers, and he dug his way out of the backyard, and eventually ran into the street and was killed instantly. We didn't even know about it until we got home the next day ( we were camping at the Coast in the back of our pickup, and there was no way for my parents to get a hold of us). When I found out, I was screaming so loudly there in the backyard that a neighbor had called the police to report someone screaming. The police came and found me still screaming. It took me a good year to really get over my grief, even with going to a pet loss support group.

So I totally understand yours and your son's grief, and I'm happy that your son has found this precious little baby to help him through the grief and tears.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh Shea is her own girl for sure! She will be the apple of everyone's eye and help your son, but replacement for Izzy, never.

I would be surprised if you weren't still marking the clock over Izzy. You are such a generous and big hearted person. You miss Izzy and you grieve for your son's suffering I am sure. The kindness was that if it had to happen at all it was fast.

I have another idea of something to do. I will PM you.


----------

